# Opération



## Louisette (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour je vais me faire opérer d'une hernie discale et j'aurais voulu savoir si quelqu'un c'est déjà fait opérer d'une hernie si oui pendant combien de temps vous étiez en arrêt maladie ? 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Août 2022)

Et bien pas eu une telle opération mais à vous de prendre l'arrêt que le chirurgien va vous donner (pas moins) et si vous sentez que çà ne va pas et bien ne pas hésiter à prolonger avec votre généraliste ! les PE ne vous en seront pas plus reconnaissants enfin pour certains ! bon courage pour votre opération ...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Ma cousine AM également a été opéré il y a quelques années
Elle a été en arrêt pendant 2mois 
Après chaque personne réagit différemment au opération 
Votre médecin vous arrêtera le temps qu'il faut


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Je rajouterais car on n'y pense pas mais pour qu'un arrêt maladie compte dans le calcul de la retraite il faut un arrêt de 60 jours consécutifs perso j'en ai eu un de 58 jours et pas pris en compte c'est ballot ! on ne sait pas tout malheureusement et personne pour nous le dire bien sûr !!!


----------



## Griselda (9 Août 2022)

Ce qui est certain c'est nous faisons un métier physique donc prendre soin de toi aujourd'hui c'est prendre soin des autres plus tard. Surtout écoute bien les conseilles de ton médecin et ne reprends surtout pas plus vite que nécessaire car tu n'auras rien à y gagner.
Financièrement, bon à savoir, l'IRCEM viendra compléter tes IJ de la sécurité sociale à partir du 8eme jour d'arrêt: raison de plus pour prendre le temps de prendre soin de toi comme te l'indiquera ton médecin.

Si tu as quelques collègues à proposer à tes PE pour te remplacer cela pourra les aider à te trouver une remplaçante, d'autant plus que beaucoup, comme moi, n'acceptent un remplacement QUE pour rendre service à une collègue qu'on apprécie.
Sinon envoie les vers le RPE qui saura les aider à trouver une solution.

Bon courage pour la suite.

PS: pense, lors de ton arrêt maladie à constituer un dossier complet auprès de la sécurité sociale qui comprendra bien tes 12 derniers mois de revenu en joignant les BS et attestations d'allocation chômage s'il a eut, même des contrats terminés à la date de ton arrêt car tes IJ seront calculé sur TOUS les revenus des 12 derniers mois (et non 3 mois comme c'est quelque fois dit).

Merci Angele pour l'info retraite, je l'ignorais.


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Griselda c'est la personne pour ma complémentaire qui me l'a appris mais d'ici là çà aura peut-être encore changé !!!


----------

